# Cyclogest Dose - URGENT



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, had embryo transfer yesterday .... can't get hold of anyone in clinic - arrggghhh!!

I've got 400mg cyclogest pessaries - how many a day?  One or two?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Different clinics use different protocols so you'd really need to check with them. However most regimes use them twice a day 12 hours apart. I'd take them twice just now until you can confirm with clinic.

All the best for the 2ww
Maz x


----------

